

Antimatter ring found around the Earth could fuel interstellar missions - lt
http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/08/confirmation-of-geomagnetically-trapped.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion from 3 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850191>

